# Hurricane Matthew



## TUGBrian (Oct 5, 2016)

Hope that no TUG members were impacted severely on vacation in the caribbean due to this monster storm.

and our thoughts go out to all residents/employees of the impacted area sofar.  truly hope the models change and it spares florida later this week!


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Oct 7, 2016)

Right now, Hurricane Matthew is battering Daytona Beach with winds of over 120mph, which means any timeshares on the beach will be significantly damaged (like Wyndham Ocean Walk). In Orlando, damage may be trees down, power outages, shingles or other roofing materials blown off.

In addition to hoping/praying for residents, if you plan on visiting Florida within a month, call the resort to verify that it is OK. Same with eastern GA and NC.

TS


----------



## Ty1on (Oct 7, 2016)

For the sake of accuracy, Matthew wasn't battering Daytona Beach with sustained winds over 120MPH.  Matthew had sustained Winds over 120MPH offshore, but the band that battered Daytona Beach had sustained winds in the 70MPH range.

Max sustained winds are measure at the eyewall.  In order for a hurricane's max winds to be felt on land, the eye, or at least the eyewall, must make landfall.

Some areas around Cape Canaveral saw 100MPH winds.


----------

